# Piezo Baritone Neckthru 27 frets 7-String!



## TJV (Jul 26, 2012)

Piezo Baritone Neckthru 27 frets 7-String

Okay here we go again. 
Like my first project here I started with tremolo. I bought nice Edge Pro 7 and attached piezo elements to it.
It would have been easier to go with LR Baggs units than Graph Tech. I had those OFR saddles and I just pulled off those piezos
and after some drilling milling and fitting I had piezos in Ibanez tremolo.

Maple/Wenge neck. Should be solid. Alder body wings. It's nice and simple.
Macassar Ebony fretboard with 27 frets and 27" scale. 

BKP aftermaths and Dimarzio 3 way for them.
Graph Tech preamp and rest of the piezo stuff. Battery, pot and switch etc.
Cavities are tight but all that shit is going in.


----------



## Djentlyman (Jul 26, 2012)

cant wait to see this finished!!! great work


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 26, 2012)

Are you pro? Or at least working in wood working field?
Cause your work is ver very clean and precise. Great job!


----------



## Pete27 (Jul 26, 2012)

Necromagnon said:


> Are you pro? Or at least working in wood working field?
> Cause your work is ver very clean and precise. Great job!



^ this. nice work bro, love the matching cavity covers.


----------



## nutsock (Jul 26, 2012)

This looks awesome! Good work.


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Jul 26, 2012)

Already looks very clean and well built and it's not completed yet.
I'm gonna want to hear that piezo edge pro


----------



## jarnozz (Jul 26, 2012)

looks killer! can't wait to see the final product


----------



## skeels (Jul 26, 2012)

If you aren't pro, you should be.

Excellent.


----------



## TJV (Jul 26, 2012)

Necromagnon said:


> Are you pro? Or at least working in wood working field?
> Cause your work is ver very clean and precise. Great job!



Thanks!
I'm not a pro. 
I'd like to be but this is just my hobby at this time. I'm in metal working field.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks very nice man! Very clean build.


----------



## rgk7 (Jul 27, 2012)

I hope you thought of building another one for me?


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 27, 2012)

TJV said:


> I'm in metal working field.






Another question: what is that other project your just showing discreetly in your pictures?!


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 27, 2012)

This is sick! Major props!


----------



## Michael T (Jul 27, 2012)

Can I put my order in right now ?!?!

Looking awesome man, keep up the great work.


----------



## TJV (Jul 27, 2012)

Necromagnon said:


> Another question: what is that other project your just showing discreetly in your pictures?!



Body on the top is here on the right side. It's gonna be 8-stringer.
http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee487/tjvs15/Spalt_8_Proto/6.jpg

Neck is for fanned seven string.
http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee487/tjvs15/Fanned_7/fanned_tiny.jpg

There's also one body for six string guitar and one neck blank for neck-thru 8-string. Lots of work to do but I'm so addicted to this.


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 27, 2012)

And you were saying you're not pro? 
I understand, I have 4 projects currently running, and I have to fight everynight to not start my new bass also... :/


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 27, 2012)

That one piece of mac ebony looks like it has a crazy flame. Looking good.


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 27, 2012)

Murdstone said:


> That one piece of mac ebony looks like it has a crazy flame. Looking good.


It's fret slot...

...



Sorry, next time I'll find better...


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 27, 2012)

The top board in the picture with the three fretboards? That doesn't look like fret slots...


----------



## larry (Jul 27, 2012)

incredible. i would love to try and 
build my own guitar, though am
affraid to... the initial investment
in tools could be steep. i'd also want
a clean, repeatable and precise way 
to make alot of the contours --which
in itself could also be costly.

your work is great man. perhaps you
could delv into your tools and techniques
a bit when you have time. i look forward
to threads like yours.


----------



## TJV (Jul 28, 2012)

Today was time for stainless steel jumbo frets and glow in the dark side dots.


----------



## rgk7 (Jul 29, 2012)

Alder..I wonder how it sounds compared to basswood and mahagony?
I would describe it like this:
Basswood-cold brOOtal chainsaw shred sound
Mahagony-warm more tonal bassy musicial sound
Alder-Anybody please?


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks fucking awesome man!


----------



## TJV (Jul 29, 2012)

rgk7 said:


> Alder..I wonder how it sounds compared to basswood and mahagony?
> I would describe it like this:
> Basswood-cold brOOtal chainsaw shred sound
> Mahagony-warm more tonal bassy musicial sound
> Alder-Anybody please?



This is from Jemsite:
_Alder is light in weight with soft tight pores like Basswood. But there is a large swirling grain pattern to it with harder rings and sections. So imagine a Basswood type texture but with harder rings peppered throughout. That adds to the stiffness, and the complexity of the tones. It retains more of the highs that Basswood softens, but also gives some room to the lows. You have a broader spectrum of tones, which leads to the perception of a little less mids than Basswood_


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry...





I always like those definition: with that kind of explanation, how plexi will sound, so? It's completely amorphous, no veins, nor anything.

That's not against you, understand me well, it's against all people that try to explain something they think they ear with something they think they understand, with something they think is logical.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 30, 2012)

Very tidy work! Quite an aesthetically pleasing instrument.


----------



## rgk7 (Jul 30, 2012)

Necromagnon said:


> Sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for OT:
Did you know about people being able to taste/feel or smell etc....sound/music? Hahaha!(Everybodyof us can) It´s true... But I wouldn´t want to do it.Because for example if there is a song you like really much...maybe for years..and when you listen to it while you are able to taste or smell it : Maybe it smells like sh*T! But then for the rest of your life.Thats for sure.Any questions? pm me

Back to this beauty...


----------



## davidwinston10 (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow, that is really sweet so far! 

I'm building up courage to build a 27" scale 6 string baritone, with a neck through 5 piece neck, so finding your thread has really made my day! It's to be fixed bridge and I was looking at hipshot ghost saddles for the piezo sounds too.

I have a few questions I hope you have time to help me with?:
-what dimensions of truss rod did you use and where did you get it from?
-do you have any more pics of you shaping the neck you could share?
-will you be posting a you tube demo of it once it's finished so we can hear it?

Cheers in advance
Dave


----------



## rgk7 (Aug 11, 2012)

davidwinston10 said:


> Wow, that is really sweet so far!
> -will you be posting a you tube demo of it once it's finished so we can hear it?
> 
> Cheers in advance
> Dave




Same question here.


----------



## Munch (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow, nice work! Very awesome about the bridge too, I like that. I'm curious, what are you using for the side dots? I'm making an 8-string for a guy right now with glow in the dark dots and all I could find were GlowDotz, which are adhesives. I inlayed them so they didn't stick out, but are you using something else?


----------



## TJV (Aug 12, 2012)

davidwinston10 said:


> Wow, that is really sweet so far!
> 
> I'm building up courage to build a 27" scale 6 string baritone, with a neck through 5 piece neck, so finding your thread has really made my day! It's to be fixed bridge and I was looking at hipshot ghost saddles for the piezo sounds too.
> 
> ...



Trussrod is 18" long.
Youtube demo is possible.



Munch said:


> Wow, nice work! Very awesome about the bridge too, I like that. I'm curious, what are you using for the side dots? I'm making an 8-string for a guy right now with glow in the dark dots and all I could find were GlowDotz, which are adhesives. I inlayed them so they didn't stick out, but are you using something else?



Try ebay. "glow in dark dots"


----------



## TJV (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## jarnozz (Sep 1, 2012)

^ I like where this is going  I love purple guitars! to bad the fingerboard isn't maple. That is one crazy combo


----------



## TJV (Sep 1, 2012)

jarnozz said:


> ^ I like where this is going  I love purple guitars! to bad the fingerboard isn't maple. That is one crazy combo



I got plenty of time to hassle with maple boards. At least I hope so. 
First I was thinking green but there's too many green things going on right now.


----------



## Ruins (Sep 1, 2012)

once again. he did it. he did it to make me go wooooow...
you really are an expert in your field.´such clean work it's amazing!

you said you are working with metal, do you refer to cnc by it?

and if you do, you know damn well your thing.


----------



## TJV (Sep 1, 2012)

Ruins said:


> once again. he did it. he did it to make me go wooooow...
> you really are an expert in your field.´such clean work it's amazing!
> 
> you said you are working with metal, do you refer to cnc by it?
> ...



I've been with cnc machines. Five years with them. Last six years I've been handling bigger metal stuff at construction sites.
I'd like to own a cnc milling machine for guitar builds and for other shit. Every handy man should own one.


----------



## Ruins (Sep 2, 2012)

hehe yeah cnc is awesome! but just owning cnc machine does not make some one an expert.
judging your builds by the clean looking wood you know how to program them well! 
there is no stressed up material, no burned arias, just fine and clean wood surface.

what software do you use? and how many axis does your cnc machine has
(or the machine that you have access to at work)


----------



## TJV (Sep 2, 2012)

Ruins said:


> hehe yeah cnc is awesome! but just owning cnc machine does not make some one an expert.
> judging your builds by the clean looking wood you know how to program them well!
> there is no stressed up material, no burned arias, just fine and clean wood surface.
> 
> ...



I do NOT own a cnc but I'd like to. 
I've done all these builds with router and plywood templates.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 2, 2012)

Necromagnon said:


> Sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is how I've always felt ab it...

Epic clean work is epic and clean


----------



## TJV (Sep 9, 2012)

Feels good!
I just need to do electric job.


----------



## nutsock (Sep 9, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## TJV (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 9, 2012)

The strap buttons looked comically huge in those other pictures but this is some damn fine work man.


----------



## TJV (Sep 9, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> The strap buttons looked comically huge in those other pictures but this is some damn fine work man.



Yeah. Gotoh strap locks are big. Especially the part that goes to the strap.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Sep 11, 2012)

Dude, this is one of the absolute finest builds I've seen on this site. And there have been some rippers!

Absolutely glorious work.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Sep 11, 2012)

Sick!

The matching covers on the back really take this build up a notch or two


----------



## quoenusz (Sep 12, 2012)

very nice build! 
the purple is not my thing, but overall looks really good


----------

